# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Chem-tech labs super bulk 600 bunk?

## dianabol-kid

Basically I have bought so much bunk gear and if I saved my money I could have made my own lab LOL has anyone used any gear from chem-tech labs? I attached a picture also does anyone know a legit uk company that sells gear that's good? I hate doing a 14 week cycle just to see no damn difference! My diet is spot on as I am a nutritionist my self! 8 meals every single day and been training naturally for 5 years I been on the juice for 1 year but I can't find any damn websites that sell legit gear and so my dealer sells this any idea anyone used it? Many thanks

----------


## rjs725

I haven't heard of them, but did a little research and a few people vouched for some of their gear. Also 600 mg of test in a ML seems a bit crazy.

----------

